# What is it??



## TerrierMotors (Oct 16, 2019)

Have an old bike/lawn ornament that i am trying to identify, hoping one of you gurus can enlighten me







any info would be appreciated


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2019)

60's Huffy.


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 17, 2019)

that chainguard certainly seems to match, thanks for the help


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 20, 2019)

Have another one for ya, someone broke the welds around the seatpost, presumably to 'chopper' it out, thinking of motorizing it, wondering what it started out as


----------



## Scout Evans (Oct 22, 2019)

That's a late 50's/ early 60's Ross, the chain ring and fork crown are giveaways.


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 23, 2019)

And one more, an enormous racing frame, no decals or badges left
sitting next to a 20"BMX frame for comparison



any idea what this may be?


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 23, 2019)

Found another that's got me wondering, decal says made in England
also says Sportsman down the seat post, who was the manufacturer?


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 23, 2019)

Have no details on this one


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 23, 2019)

Got one myself .







pulled from river 30 yrs ago, all chrome,2 bulbs,possibly a horn but guts in tank gone, had 2 rear side baskets which were rusted and didnt suit my taste back then. Quick cleaned it today ,barn swallows painted it


----------



## TerrierMotors (Oct 25, 2019)

Figured out the Sportsman was a Huffy, could still use some help on the ladies bike posted


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ladies bike has a 3 piece european crank system on it...so something oversees built. Peugot possibly,


----------

